# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Algae Bloom



## imported_Bottom Feeder (Feb 27, 2006)

What I thought was a long cycle of my 100 gallon planted fish stocked aquarium appears to actually be an algae bloom.

About 1 hour ago I added P Clear to the tank.

if it does not clear up tonight should I do a water change and clean filters or wait 24 hours?

Any hints/tips for this newbie?

Thanks

BF


----------



## Tahsequah (May 1, 2006)

look @ my posting on that and what I was adviced to do. It worked for the algea

the post is under Posted Fri March 24 2006 05:01 PM under help with grey green water


----------



## imported_Bottom Feeder (Feb 27, 2006)

If my tank is not starting to clear up by tomorrow evening it will be dark city for a few days.

I will assume filters still on of course and small daily feeding for the dozen cichlids I got in there.

I have attached a picture of it from last week, this is the third week it looked like that or worse. I have added 7 more plants since.

BF


----------



## Tahsequah (May 1, 2006)

I did not feed my fish and they were just fine but then I do not have cichilids. That is how my tank looked. now the green is gone but still a haze I live with that until I figure it out Good luck 
yes the filter and heater on .....remember to turn the timer off if you have it set automatic for the lights to come on.Also CO2 off
Barb


----------



## imported_Bottom Feeder (Feb 27, 2006)

Could the light haze not be a mini cycle, more bacteria growing due to all your diligence in trying to get rid of the algae bloom?

BF


----------



## imported_Bottom Feeder (Feb 27, 2006)

No Co2, just put the blankets on and will peek once a day and see how it does after three days. I don't know if I can take it...

BF


----------



## Tahsequah (May 1, 2006)

lol you can and might want to do it longer my tank is right back to pea soup so I wish I did 7 days have done 4 WC since I unvailed. I am getting so upset with this I read read and read some more so I am wondering if I need the plants in a bucket and empty it all I guess I am stressing big time.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

A UV sterilizer would clear it in short order.
Daphnia in a breeder net would also clear it eventually.
Adding lots of fast growing plants like anacharis and hornwort should also help.


----------



## Tahsequah (May 1, 2006)

where do you get the dephania or the eggs are they hard to hatch??


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

I ordered daphnia magna from Dallas Discus a couple of years ago. There should be some on aquabid. After they cleared my green water, I started culturing them outside in big plastic trash cans to feed to the fish. I also had some containers inside this winter with daphnia. The fish love them so they won't survive long if you put them in a tank with fish without the breeder net cuz they get eaten. I've heard of some fish actually sucking them thru a breeder net.

Used them successfully to clear a little 2.5 gallon natural planted tank with only a betta in it. He couldn't eat them fast enough to make a dent in their population. LOL


----------



## Tahsequah (May 1, 2006)

Betty what do you put them in and where do you get that item txs.


----------



## imported_Bottom Feeder (Feb 27, 2006)

Update,

I uncovered the tank it is about 60% clearer, I have also purchased a UV sterilizer and it is running. I will now do a 30% water change and see how long it takes to clear up with the UV on.

BF


----------



## Tahsequah (May 1, 2006)

How many days did you covered?? They say the UV sterilizer will clear the water good. I am thinking of getting one where did you get yours and how much was it?
my tank is getting better I am doing every other day water changes. I am thinking about adding daphnia but still checking it out.
Keep up the works 
Barb


----------



## imported_Bottom Feeder (Feb 27, 2006)

Daphnia sounds like too much work. I got an internal UV sterilizer that comes with its own power head. It is made by AA-Aquariums and the model I got is UV24WPL suitable for up to 106 US gal, 430 litre/hour. I got it for 130.00CDN at a local shop in Kingston, it is working in my 100 gallon, it has been on for 24 hours and appears to be clearing up the water, although the 3 days of tank blackout cleared up 50% of the problem.

The retailer told me it would take a few days for it to fully clear it up, I showed him a picture and he said I had it bad.

BF


----------



## imported_Bottom Feeder (Feb 27, 2006)

50 60 same difference, about half cleared up when it was uncovered. Time to let the UV earn it's keep...

BF


----------



## Tahsequah (May 1, 2006)

Maybe I have to break down and get me one I have a 125 g so has to be a bigger one I am so tired of ordering over the net but seems tobe way cheaper anyway. ty for your advice. I been looking at them Robert at one point said I need to go that route. Is it hard to put up??
TXS Barb


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Not difficult really. I run mine with a powerhead. Drs Foster and Smith has a nice page on sizing UV units. How much wattage you need depends on what you want to be able to kill and how big the tank is.


----------



## imported_Bottom Feeder (Feb 27, 2006)

The tank is clearing up nicely, I can see both fish and plants now. 90% clear after 2 days of UV. Just have a minute white particulate in the water.

The best 130 dollars I spent yet on the tank.

BF


----------



## imported_Bottom Feeder (Feb 27, 2006)

Barb,

The UV sterilizer I mentioned earlier came with a power head made for it. They sell other models, but I would look at the sizing site that Betty mentioned.

Now my fish and plants have cleaner water than we have at the tap.

BF


----------



## Tahsequah (May 1, 2006)

I just ordered me on hope it is like it also rigged me a spraybar up to go across the bottom with CO2. It is a fun hubby
Barb


----------



## Tahsequah (May 1, 2006)

This one does also. Went cheap hope I don't have to eat it I want to build a lightning hood. Rather put my money into that.
Barb


----------



## imported_Bottom Feeder (Feb 27, 2006)

My tank is now as clear as it could possibly get, UV is the way to go, plus it kills all those bad micro organisms.

BF


----------

